# Duracoat??



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

i have a savage 243 in black and a blued barrel. im thinking of duracoating it myself... any tips or hints or some pictures of a gun done in duracoat thanks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Do a search for duracoat on the site. There have been a couple threads in the past. Make sure you degrease very well, and wear some sort of latex or similar gloves when touching the parts.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Its not hard to do, but the better you prep the surface, the better it will turn out. I suggest stripping the bluing or having it media blasted.

This was an old rem 870 walmart special that I had destroyed over the years. brought it back to life with some new goodies...


----------



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

whats the best way to strip the blueing?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the blueing. I have done a number of rifles, pistols, and scopes, and have never had any problems not taking the blueing off. just make sure to degrease very well and don't touch the parts with your bare hands.


----------

